# [NUMÉRISATION VHS] mplayer OK, stries avec mencoder (résolu)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer au noyau 3.0.6 et je bosse sur la numérisation de quelques cassettes vidéo VHS et je suis confronté à un petit problème :

Lorsque j'utilise mplayer comme ci-dessous, l'image est correcte (autant qu'elle le peut) ; l'image est aussi correcte sur mon téléviseur quand il est raccordé au magnétoscope.

```
rem@jardin ~ $ mplayer -tv driver=v4l2:norm=SECAM:width=720:height=576:input=1:fps=25 -aspect 4:3 tv://

MPlayer SVN-r33094-4.5.3 (C) 2000-2011 MPlayer Team

Lecture de tv://

Fichier de type TV détecté.

Driver sélectionné: v4l2

 nom : Video 4 Linux 2 input

 auteur : Martin Olschewski <olschewski@zpr.uni-koeln.de>

 commentaire : first try, more to come ;-)

Selected device: BT878 video (ATI TV-Wonder)

 Tuner cap:

 Tuner rxs: STEREO

 Capabilities:  video capture  VBI capture device  tuner  read/write  streaming

 supported norms: 0 = NTSC; 1 = NTSC-M; 2 = NTSC-M-JP; 3 = NTSC-M-KR; 4 = PAL; 5 = PAL-BG; 6 = PAL-H; 7 = PAL-I; 8 = PAL-DK; 9 = PAL-M; 10 = PAL-N; 11 = PAL-Nc; 12 = PAL-60; 13 = SECAM; 14 = SECAM-B; 15 = SECAM-G; 16 = SECAM-H; 17 = SECAM-DK; 18 = SECAM-L; 19 = SECAM-Lc;

 inputs: 0 = Television; 1 = Composite1; 2 = S-Video;

 Current input: 1

 Current format: YVU420

v4l2: current audio mode is : STEREO

==========================================================================

Ouverture du décodeur vidéo : [raw] RAW Uncompressed Video

L'aspect du film est 1.33:1 - pré-redimensionnement à l'aspect correct.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12 

Codec vidéo choisi : [rawyv12] vfm : raw (RAW YV12)

==========================================================================

Audio : pas de son

Démarre la lecture...

V:   0.0 539/539 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

v4l2: 541 frames successfully processed, 46 frames dropped.

Sortie... (Fin)
```

Quand je numérise en "raw" avec mencoder comme ci dessous, je me retrouve avec une vidéo parsemée de stries claires horizontales qui reviennent régulièrement (http://chezpoint.free.fr/gentoo-vhs/image-stries.jpg)

J'ai fait l'expérience avec le noyau 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 et MEncoder SVN-r32624-4.4.5 et la numérisation en "raw" est correcte (sans stries)

[édition : cette expérience a été faite sans le support de ma carte d'extension SiI 3124 S-ATA II dans le noyau]

```
rem@jardin ~ $ mencoder -tv driver=v4l2:norm=SECAM:width=720:height=576:input=1:alsa:amode=1:adevice=hw.0,0:buffersize=32 tv:// -o K7-9.avi -aspect 4:3 -ovc raw -oac pcm

MEncoder SVN-r33094-4.5.3 (C) 2000-2011 MPlayer Team

succès : format : 9  data : 0x0 - 0x0

Fichier de type TV détecté.

Driver sélectionné: v4l2

 nom : Video 4 Linux 2 input

 auteur : Martin Olschewski <olschewski@zpr.uni-koeln.de>

 commentaire : first try, more to come ;-)

Selected device: BT878 video (ATI TV-Wonder)

 Tuner cap:

 Tuner rxs: STEREO

 Capabilities:  video capture  VBI capture device  tuner  read/write  streaming

 supported norms: 0 = NTSC; 1 = NTSC-M; 2 = NTSC-M-JP; 3 = NTSC-M-KR; 4 = PAL; 5 = PAL-BG; 6 = PAL-H; 7 = PAL-I; 8 = PAL-DK; 9 = PAL-M; 10 = PAL-N; 11 = PAL-Nc; 12 = PAL-60; 13 = SECAM; 14 = SECAM-B; 15 = SECAM-G; 16 = SECAM-H; 17 = SECAM-DK; 18 = SECAM-L; 19 = SECAM-Lc;

 inputs: 0 = Television; 1 = Composite1; 2 = S-Video;

 Current input: 1

 Current format: YVU420

v4l2: current audio mode is : STEREO

[V] filefmt:9  fourcc:0x32315659  taille:720x576  fps:25.000  ftime:=0.0400

==========================================================================

Ouverture décodeur audio : [pcm] Uncompressed PCM audio decoder

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 1411.2 kbit/100.00% (ratio: 176400->176400)

Codec audio sélectionné : [pcm] afm : pcm (Uncompressed PCM)

==========================================================================

Ouverture du filtre vidéo : [expand osd=1]

Expand: -1 x -1, -1 ; -1, osd: 1, aspect: 0.000000, round: 1

==========================================================================

Ouverture du décodeur vidéo : [raw] RAW Uncompressed Video

L'aspect du film est 1.33:1 - pré-redimensionnement à l'aspect correct.

Codec vidéo choisi : [rawyv12] vfm : raw (RAW YV12)

==========================================================================

Forçage du pré-chargement audio à 0 et de la correction max des pts à 0

^Cs:   0.0s      1f ( 0%)  0.00fps Trem:   0min   0mb  A-V:0.000 [0:0]

Écriture de l'entête...

ODML: vprp aspect is 4:3.

Écriture de l'entête...

ODML: vprp aspect is 4:3.

Pos:   0.1s      2f ( 0%)  0.00fps Trem:   0min   0mb  A-V:0.000 [0:0]
```

Je ne vois que deux différences :

```
[V] filefmt:9  fourcc:0x32315659  taille:720x576  fps:25.000  ftime:=0.0400
```

Dans l'affichage de mencoder, et :

```
VO: [xv] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12
```

Dans celui de mplayer ...

Comment faire pour utiliser les mêmes paramètres pour mencoder que ceux utilisés par mplayer ?

Quelle commande mencoder pourriez-vous suggérer ?

Surtout, pour essayer sur le noyau 3.0.6, comment rétrograder en MEncoder SVN-r32624-4.4.5 qui lui fonctionne ?

[édition : il ne s'agit pas d'un problème de version de noyau ou de Mencoder ; Mais - amha - de parasites électriques dans ma capture lors du fonctionnement d'un disque en S-ATA II sur le contrôleur SiI 3124 PCI additionnel]

Merci

PS : si j'utilise la commande ci-dessous d'encodage à la volée venant de http://forum.videohelp.com/threads/248203-Converting-VHS-to-DVD-under-Linux-HOWTO ; l'image est bonne mais comme j'ai une petite machine, je préfèrerai encoder après la capture en "raw"

```
rem@jardin ~ $ mencoder -tv norm=SECAM:driver=v4l2:width=720:height=576:input=1:fps=25:alsa:amode=1:adevice=hw.0,0:buffersize=32 tv:// -oac lavc -ovc lavc -aspect 4/3 -of mpeg -mpegopts format=dvd -vf pp=lb/ha/va/dr,hqdn3d,harddup -srate 48000 -af lavcresample=48000 -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg2video:vrc_buf_size=1500:vrc_maxrate=8000:vbitrate=7000:keyint=15:acodec=mp2:abitrate=192:aspect=4/3 -o capture.mpg

MEncoder SVN-r33094-4.5.3 (C) 2000-2011 MPlayer Team

succès : format : 9  data : 0x0 - 0x0

Fichier de type TV détecté.

Driver sélectionné: v4l2

 nom : Video 4 Linux 2 input

 auteur : Martin Olschewski <olschewski@zpr.uni-koeln.de>

 commentaire : first try, more to come ;-)

Selected device: BT878 video (ATI TV-Wonder)

 Tuner cap:

 Tuner rxs: STEREO

 Capabilities:  video capture  VBI capture device  tuner  read/write  streaming

 supported norms: 0 = NTSC; 1 = NTSC-M; 2 = NTSC-M-JP; 3 = NTSC-M-KR; 4 = PAL; 5 = PAL-BG; 6 = PAL-H; 7 = PAL-I; 8 = PAL-DK; 9 = PAL-M; 10 = PAL-N; 11 = PAL-Nc; 12 = PAL-60; 13 = SECAM; 14 = SECAM-B; 15 = SECAM-G; 16 = SECAM-H; 17 = SECAM-DK; 18 = SECAM-L; 19 = SECAM-Lc;

 inputs: 0 = Television; 1 = Composite1; 2 = S-Video;

 Current input: 1

 Current format: YVU420

v4l2: current audio mode is : STEREO

[V] filefmt:9  fourcc:0x32315659  taille:720x576  fps:25.000  ftime:=0.0400

==========================================================================

Ouverture décodeur audio : [pcm] Uncompressed PCM audio decoder

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 1411.2 kbit/100.00% (ratio: 176400->176400)

Codec audio sélectionné : [pcm] afm : pcm (Uncompressed PCM)

==========================================================================

PACKET SIZE: 2048 bytes, deltascr: 43885

Ouverture du filtre vidéo : [expand osd=1]

Expand: -1 x -1, -1 ; -1, osd: 1, aspect: 0.000000, round: 1

Ouverture du filtre vidéo : [harddup]

Ouverture du filtre vidéo : [hqdn3d]

Ouverture du filtre vidéo : [pp=lb/ha/va/dr]

==========================================================================

Ouverture du décodeur vidéo : [raw] RAW Uncompressed Video

[PP] Utilisation de filtres de postprocessing externes, max q = 6

L'aspect du film est 1.33:1 - pré-redimensionnement à l'aspect correct.

videocodec: libavcodec (720x576 fourcc=3267706d [mpg2])

Codec vidéo choisi : [rawyv12] vfm : raw (RAW YV12)

==========================================================================

Limitation du préchargement audio à 0.4s

Augmentation de la densité audio à 4

Forçage du pré-chargement audio à 0 et de la correction max des pts à 0

Pos:   0.0s      1f ( 0%)  0.00fps Trem:   0min   0mb  A-V:0.000 [0:0]
```

Last edited by pti-rem on Thu Nov 10, 2011 8:00 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

Je donne les résultats de mes recherches :

Mon problème semble venir de parasites entre une carte SATA II (SiI 3124) d'occasion achetée récemment et mettant en RAID1 logiciel deux disques neufs SATA III de 2 TB et ma vieille carte d'acquisition Bt878.

Dès qu'un disque dur est branché sur le controlleur SATA II, que ce soit le(s) nouveau(x) disque(s) du RAID ou mon ancien disque système SATA II, les stries horizontales apparaissent aussi bien avec mplayer qu'avec mencoder.

J'avais dit que la lecture avec mplayer était bonne : c'était vrai mais par ailleurs voulant tester ma mise en miroir, j'ai débranché le [0] pour verifier le boot et les données sur le [1], après avoir rebranché le [0] j'ai dû reformer la grappe pour cause de [_U] ou [U_] du /proc/mdstat ... Bref, dès le commencement du "recovery" du miroir, les stries verticales apparaissent même avec une lecture avec mplayer. Les stries sont accentuées avec le "recovery" du miroir.

La seule numérisation correcte sans stries horizontales est réalisée avec ou sans support SiI 3124 dans le noyau et - bien entendu - sans disque opérationnel relié à cette dernière ; CàD avec mon ancien disque - seul disque - en boot sur le controlleur natif SiI 3112A SATA de ma mobo.

Je me demande si je dispose des câbles SATA data qu'il convient pour du SATA II ... ? Que trouve-t'on chez "blindé" ?

Je pense que ma carte d'acquisition n'est pas au goût du jour aussi.

Je suis bien embêté.

Amicalement votre.Last edited by pti-rem on Wed Nov 09, 2011 6:58 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

Le problème vient des câbles de données SATA à mon avis car j'ai branché avec succès mes deux disques SATA III en raid1 sur le contrôleur natif SiI 3112A SATA première génération et la lecture avec mplayer ainsi que la numérisation avec mencoder sont correctes (pas de stries parasites)

Il ne me reste plus qu'à essayer des câbles de données SATA type III blindés sur le contrôleur d'extension SiI 3124 SATA type II

ps : ne pas brancher un disque dur SATA > 350 GB sans précaution sur une carte mère ancienne : Faisabilité + MàJ Bios par exemple.

----------

